# Local cycling club?



## sight-pin (26 Jun 2014)

I came across 20 or 30 cyclist riding in the opposite direction today whilst on my 10 mile loop.
Would anyone know if it was a club ride, or a pre booked ride? as i can't find any mention after searching on line.
We crossed paths at around 12pm today, near 'Maylands Path, South Fields, Dunton Essex' area
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl
They seemed to be having a great time, some smiled and said hi, and looked to be around my age mid sixties (hope i'm not insulting anyone with that remark  ) The type of club i'd be interested in joining if i can?.

TIA

Edit, Sorry, I can't get the google link to show the correct area.


----------



## helston90 (26 Jun 2014)

Did you Strava record it? you can see who came near you/ was on the road at the same time as you using Strava labs if you did. (shot in the dark!)


----------



## sight-pin (26 Jun 2014)

Alas no, only with Garmin 200


----------



## helston90 (26 Jun 2014)

Can you not upload to Strava from the 200? Depends how badly you wish to track them down!


----------



## sight-pin (26 Jun 2014)

Ah i may be able to?, if this doesn't produce any results i'll give it whirl later, Cheers for that.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jun 2014)

Could have been the local CTC.


----------



## Toeclip (26 Jun 2014)

Could be this lot http://www.fortypluscc.co.uk


----------



## sight-pin (27 Jun 2014)

helston90 said:


> Can you not upload to Strava from the 200? Depends how badly you wish to track them down!



I managed to upload to Strava, but couldn't find any mention of passing anyone. Oh well! I'll just keep a look out for them next time. cheers.


----------



## zizou (27 Jun 2014)

sight-pin said:


> I managed to upload to Strava, but couldn't find any mention of passing anyone. Oh well! I'll just keep a look out for them next time. cheers.



try this http://labs.strava.com/flyby/ - basically you put the url of your ride in and it will show everyone that you passed that have also uploaded to strava


----------



## sight-pin (27 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Could have been the local CTC.


Could be yeah, couldn't find any route taken in that direction for 26th though. Cheers.


----------



## sight-pin (27 Jun 2014)

Toeclip said:


> Could be this lot http://www.fortypluscc.co.uk


They do have Thursday rides so more than likely them. Cheers.


zizou said:


> try this http://labs.strava.com/flyby/ - basically you put the url of your ride in and it will show everyone that you passed that have also uploaded to strava



Ah! thanks, That's how you find the Flyby's. Shows one pass by but not where we crossed paths. Cheers
Oh well, maybe i'll catch up to them on another ride. Thanks all.


----------



## sight-pin (27 Jun 2014)

On another note, I already had joined Strava the other day but i never used it and just carried on with Garmin. 
It was worth this post just to get to know Strava, i think it's really good, Thanks


----------



## zizou (27 Jun 2014)

sight-pin said:


> They do have Thursday rides so more than likely them. Cheers.
> 
> 
> Ah! thanks, That's how you find the Flyby's. Shows one pass by but not where we crossed paths. Cheers
> Oh well, maybe i'll catch up to them on another ride. Thanks all.



If you select the rider that passed and tick the little box beside their name, then click play then it should show whereabouts you passed by. Its quite a fun tool to play about with


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jun 2014)

That is so cool, I could waste far too much time watching little icons flit around the map :-)


----------



## helston90 (27 Jun 2014)

I plugged in my data from a 42 mile sportive from a few weeks back- it came up with loads of people that followed my route, fun to watch them all flying around, stopping at feed stations, carrying on, slowing for hills etc. 
I say 'fun' it's more fun than actually doing work...!


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> That is so cool, I could waste far too much time watching little icons flit around the map :-)


 
+1

New toy


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2014)

Sounds like every club i have ever been involved in or with.


----------

